# Help with feeding amount please :) :)



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

My Lola ate SO much today. I down her normal amount of food that I leave out for the day (was told to do this by breeder, to free feed all day). She ate the whole bowl! Normally that would take her all day to eat. Her belly got very big and she pooped twice after that. The vet said she would not eat as much as the bag was telling us, but now we are wondering exactly how much? I don't want her overeating. She is almost 12 weeks and 1lb 13oz as of today. How much should she be eating? 

She is on Royal Canine starter because that is what the breeder has her on. I need to order her new food online after I make the decision which to switch her to.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

First of all I would change her to a better quality food ASAP! 
Nutrition is so important.

How much have you been feeding?
Is there any recommended amounts in the package? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Mayra. I would switch her to a better quality food. You can look on dogfoodadvisor.com for a 4 or 5star food. Decide whether you are going to feed kibble or commercial raw. Some examples for 4 and 5 star kibble are Acana, Fromm, Wellness Core. Commercial raw are ZP, Stella & Chewy, The Honest Kitchen, Sojos (but I wouldn't use it for a puppy just giving it as an example). Then, I would feed her 4 meals a day at her age. I would also keep nutrical on hand, and give a dose at bedtime to get through the night especially if vet feels is necessary. Leave out water at all times.


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, she is going to be switched. As stated in the post, I just haven't decided which brand to switch her to (I also have another post about puppy foods). It's either' fromm or ZP. The package says 1/2 cup a day. The breeder said to leave a full bowl out at all times. The problem with that is she stuffs herself unti her belly is full and big. Her bowl was empty on this incident so my husband put a big handful in the bowl and she ate the entire thing. 

My question was is this OK or how much should i be giving her each day?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You will start by feeding as instructed on the package of whatever you choose. She is a puppy so she will be fed double what an adult would be fed. You have been given good advice to split up her daily amount over multiple meals. This will keep her sugar levels more even and will keep her from gorging.

No one should advise you "feed her 1/2 cup daily, That is what I do" unless you are feeding the exact food to a dog of similar size and age. Each food's calorie content is specific to that food. It is not standard across brands nor even types within a brand. It will be specific to the food you choose, her size and age.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I think some people do leave food down at all times for free feeding, some dogs will graze and walk away. Your little darling--like my little darling--sounds like one that doesn't know when to quit. lol Personally, I don't think I would let her stuff herself. I would divide her daily amount into 4 feedings. She may very well not need the nutrical as good as she is eating, but I may just give her a lick at nighttime for a while to get through the night.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> You will start by feeding as instructed on the package of whatever you choose. She is a puppy so she will be fed double what an adult would be fed. You have been given good advice to split up her daily amount over multiple meals. This will keep her sugar levels more even and will keep her from gorging.
> 
> No one should advise you "feed her 1/2 cup daily, That is what I do" unless you are feeding the exact food to a dog of similar size and age. Each food's calorie content is specific to that food. It is not standard across brands nor even types within a brand. It will be specific to the food you choose, her size and age.


Sorry, Karen, I started my answer then walked away then came back and finished--it took me awhile. lol Didn't see yours. Very good advice.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Karen had some excellent advice! Fromm is a good food. And yes, puppies should be fed frequently. Sounds like she is going to be small. Angel is a "chow hound!" He loves food! I feel like I don't feed him enough, but, he is maintaining his weight and that is good! He is 2 1/2 years old. I cannot remember what I fed when he was a pup! I would start with the package recommendations and then you will need to adjust!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

What I did when Stella was just little (now my situation was a bit different, as I feed PMR, and my pup was only 7 weeks when I got her, but it may be helpful none the less): I had a bowl of kibble out for her at all times, so if she felt hungry, she could eat - which kept her blood sugar stable - but I also fed her at meal times, when the older dogs got fed. So, she would always have food available, but the "good stuff" (mostly fresh rabbit at the time) would come twice a day and she knew to expect that, but was safe from bs drops if she needed a little pick me up. Then, when I noticed that she wasn't bothering with the kibble anymore, I stopped offering it. 

Don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, I'm sure you're doing this but just in case, I would wet the kibble if I were you.


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Also, I'm sure you're doing this but just in case, I would wet the kibble if I were you.


Thought I responded to this already but not seeing it. Why do you wet the kibble? The breeder suggested it also, but wasn't sure why you do it if they are eating it dry already. She doesn't seem to know when to stop eating. Gave her the 1/2 already today and she ate it all gone (what the bag serving says). She ate half of that in the morning and the other half just now. Girl likes to grub!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You did and Karen and I answered. I think it is in the other thread.  Either that or I'm losing my mind which could very well be true! lol


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> You did and Karen and I answered. I think it is in the other thread.  Either that or I'm losing my mind which could very well be true! lol


Ha!! Ok gotcha! Glad we weren't losing our minds


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What I said in the other thread is that a dog's diet should be 70% water/moisture. The average kibble is 17% water. While she can eat it dry, she should not to stay properly hydrated.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Some dogs/puppies just do not regulate themselves, and will gorge themselves. I would feed 1/8th to 1/4 cup of kibble 4 times a day. A treat at bedtime wouldn't hurt. Depending on how much she weighs now, I'd watch her weight every week and go from there.


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Well this is mostly my fault for not reading the bag of food properly. The breeder gave me two bags of the Royal Canine puppy starter kit. We assumed she could still be on it since she is a "puppy". What we didn't know was this food was only meant for pups up to 8 weeks . She is almost 12weeks and still eating the same puppy food since the breeder failed to tell me any different and we failed to read the bag thoroughly. I just ordered her fromm and hope it gets here fast! I'm wondering if her gorging has anything to do with the food she is on now and the calories she is (not) getting from a regular puppy food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Some dogs/puppies just do not regulate themselves, and will gorge themselves. I would feed 1/8th to 1/4 cup of kibble 4 times a day. A treat at bedtime wouldn't hurt. Depending on how much she weighs now, I'd watch her weight every week and go from there.


THIS. Excellent advise as usual. Some dogs just don't regulate and will eat until they explode. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

I soaked it in water and she basically swallowed it whole. Now her belly is big and full again. She is nuts 

I will switch her once her new food gets here and let y'all know if there are more questions.  Thanks for all the help!


----------

